
AMD Zen 4 CPUs Rumored on Track for 2021 as Early TSMC 5nm Yields Impress - nightfuryx
https://hothardware.com/news/amd-zen-4-cpus-on-track-for-2021-tsmc-5nm#UXFJ6tpbDfTkZQMk.02
======
boyadjian
All that hype is ridiculous. Of course, there will be new processors in the
future, what surprising about that ? In the 2000s, performances were DOUBLED
every 18 month, for the same price, and nobody found that astonishing.

~~~
rowanG077
It's not ridiculous, its makes complete sense. It's because for years we
didn't get shit. Intel kept/keeps releasing basically the same CPU with minor
gains. In the 2000s we were accustomed to those doublings. Currently we are
accustomed to the minor gains. AMD breaking that status quo has lead to the
hype.

------
ngcc_hk
Anyone know why intel is still so far away

~~~
zamadatix
I wouldn't say they are "so far away" as much as they used to be decently
ahead and then it took them a long time to get their "10nm" process (roughly
equal to the TSMC "7nm" process, neither of which actually adhere to the
standard definition) rolling due to issues they had so now they are behind but
it's not like they are actually as far behind as the numbers sound even though
they did lose an extraordinary amount of ground overall.

